# Yesterday's Chi Wee Walk. :)



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

So much fun for The Wee's!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

awww, the Puppia Patrol 
How cute are they!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Therese! I bought a new Puppia not long ago, and I can't remember where I put it.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

HEHE!! they are so so cute!
I love Gia's face in the first pic. x


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

ahhh!! so cute!! love that first pic!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Now those are some happy little faces!! Love it!


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

lol, i love the pic of them all trying to squeeze in an sniff the same spot!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks ladies!  Yes, they all think they have to sniff the same blade of grass! :lol:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww look how cute and happy they look out on their walk. Love that first pic of Gia with the big smile.  I love the heart puppias!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

LOL at Gias face!!

OMG Puppia should sponser the wee's


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww............I love your chihuahuas. They are all gorgeous and very cute.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Aww lookit them all! They are so precious. What a fun walk


----------



## CrookedHalo (May 19, 2010)

They are so cute!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

TLI said:


> Thanks ladies!  Yes, they all think they have to sniff the same blade of grass! :lol:


Ha Ha Ti! Mine do that too. In fact Benny is monkey see monkey do with Frank. Aren't they hilarious? Too cute.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok T those pics are way to cute!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you all so much for taking a look at The Wee walk. We appreciate all of your kind comments. They love going outside! 

We love our Puppia's! 

Pam, kiss those sweet boys for me.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

OMG the first pic of Gia is funny, she looks so excited to be going on her walk!
Cute pics T!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

They look great!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awww, aren't they adorable!! Looks like they had a great walk! That first pic totally made me smile btw...what a pretty girl! :love5:


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

Lovely photos!! They are all gorgeous. Lovin the puppia harnesses !!


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

haha the first picture cracks me up.  great pics


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Great photos  I love to see chi's out and about


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

OMG they are so cute, love the big smiles too


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you all very much! Gia is the sweetest little thing, and is always smiling!


----------

